# what an idiot,warning detailed video



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

i dont know if this is real or not but if it is i dont have any sympathy YouTube - The Chinese Steve Irwin!!


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

lol it is real, i saw it on one of those great escape video type shows. if someone is silly enough to put their hand in a crocs mouth they deserve to be chomped on :bash: idiot, so unnecessary!


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Ewwww... Its horrible when you see his hand/arm all twisted and bent. 
But yeah.. Serves the idiot right!!


----------



## reptiles4982 (Oct 3, 2009)

haha such a plonker he desserved it


----------



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

that mans a :censor: idiot.
hope the croc didn't get killed


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

I really hope it hurt. In fact, I hope the arm couldn't be saved. 
Proof indeed that anyone can work with animals, but it takes a degree of skill to do it properly. Although to be fair it takes no skill to be a professional dick. Anyone with any real skill would have enough respect for crocs to avoid smacking them round the head, or using them in such a blatently cruel, bravadoic, testosterone fueled penis extension of a show in the first place.
It reminds me of what SW-morelia said during a thread in which viperlover said he wanted to sneak up on lions:
"Sneaking up on lions is easy. The hard part is sneaking away again".
This video simply proves that you have to be a little bit "special" to put your hand in a croc's mouth. You have to be REALLY "special" to get it out again.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

I bet he doesnt do it again.....well only once more anyway:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

To quote Windsor Davies in "It Ain't 'alf hot Mum"................"Oh dear, How sad......never mind"


----------



## snakekeeper (Oct 29, 2008)

I doubt he will be slapping any more crocs on the head using that arm. A quote that the croc would have probably had rolling around in its head... *

"* *I have all the love and aggression that the likes of you could possible imagine...If I can not indulge the one I will indulge the other". *


Looks like he indulged the latter


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

I love your comments guys,they made me laugh. I cant believe someone can be so stupid and cruel to hit a croc and THEN put their arm in its mouth. I have no sympathy at all for the guy.I just hope there were no repercussions for the croc. Its sad that a keeper can torment an animal and then the animal reacts and end up being destroyed. Hopefully this croc lived to tell the tale to his mates.


----------



## Dragon84 (Sep 20, 2009)

snakekeeper said:


> I doubt he will be slapping any more crocs on the head using that arm.


He probably will, he'll just have to swing it around with his other like a bat :whistling2:


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

wat a doughnut i wonder how many times he practised that "trick" 

you can get somthing like that right loads of times and wrong once 

you recon they layed him off lmao


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

Dragon84 said:


> He probably will, he'll just have to swing it around with his other like a bat :whistling2:



quality lol "now let me demonstrate how i slap it with the soggy end " pmsl


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I saw a Vid where a guy who got his head caught, Luckily it didn't go into a death roll. 
What the guy said was he didn't dry his head properly and a drop of sweat dropped into the Alligator's mouth setting off the mouth grabbing reflex. And that's what I believe may have happened in this case.

Poor sod.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

ScottGB said:


> I saw a Vid where a guy who got his head caught, Luckily it didn't go into a death roll.
> What the guy said was he didn't dry his head properly and a drop of sweat dropped into the Alligator's mouth setting off the mouth grabbing reflex. And that's what I believe may have happened in this case.
> 
> Poor sod.


I think what happened was......idiot meets croc, croc capitalises on high level of idiocy presented to it............


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

terciopelo_dave said:


> I really hope it hurt. In fact, I hope the arm couldn't be saved.
> Proof indeed that anyone can work with animals, but it takes a degree of skill to do it properly. Although to be fair it takes no skill to be a professional dick. Anyone with any real skill would have enough respect for crocs to avoid smacking them round the head, or using them in such a blatently cruel, bravadoic, testosterone fueled penis extension of a show in the first place.
> It reminds me of what SW-morelia said during a thread in which viperlover said he wanted to sneak up on lions:
> "Sneaking up on lions is easy. The hard part is sneaking away again".
> This video simply proves that you have to be a little bit "special" to put your hand in a croc's mouth. You have to be REALLY "special" to get it out again.


:notworthy: Couldn't agree more :notworthy:


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> I think what happened was......idiot meets croc, croc capitalises on high level of idiocy presented to it............


Yeah I think your right there..... for his other job for the gas board, he tests for gas with a lighter.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Haha, If it didnt eat the arm he could always carry on doing the same trick but from a distance?
Ive seen the head bite too, think the guy who got his head bitten was a guy from gatorland in florida, it looked like it was there and when I was there 10 years ago they was doing the exact same thing for a demonstration.


----------



## exoticskeepers (Dec 27, 2009)

OK ... some plonker hits me round the head a few times then willingly puts his nuts into a pair of scissors I'm holding.... well the result is going to be roughtly the same lol

What an eejit.... another one for Darwin to strike off the evolutionary records


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

exoticskeepers said:


> OK ... some plonker hits me round the head a few times then willingly puts his nuts into a pair of scissors I'm holding.... well the result is going to be roughtly the same lol
> 
> What an eejit.... another one for Darwin to strike off the evolutionary records


Speaking off Darwin, here's a great story from the Darwin Awards website:

1999 At-Risk Survivor: Nine Times a Loser


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Serves him f:censor:g right for winding it up.


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Speaking off Darwin, here's a great story from the Darwin Awards website:
> 
> 1999 At-Risk Survivor: Nine Times a Loser


 whoever said alcohol was good for you was crazey :lol2:


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

terciopelo_dave said:


> I really hope it hurt. In fact, I hope the arm couldn't be saved.
> Proof indeed that anyone can work with animals, but it takes a degree of skill to do it properly. Although to be fair it takes no skill to be a professional dick. Anyone with any real skill would have enough respect for crocs to avoid smacking them round the head, or using them in such a blatently cruel, bravadoic, testosterone fueled penis extension of a show in the first place.
> It reminds me of what SW-morelia said during a thread in which viperlover said he wanted to sneak up on lions:
> "Sneaking up on lions is easy. The hard part is sneaking away again".
> This video simply proves that you have to be a little bit "special" to put your hand in a croc's mouth. You have to be REALLY "special" to get it out again.


I remember that night well... LOL
It never fails to amaze me how stupid some people can be.....:bash:
To get an animal be it a Tiger/Chimp/Orca/Croc and then try and show how harmless they are.....:whistling2:
I know they are not harmless so why try and prove otherwise.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> I remember that night well... LOL
> It never fails to amaze me how stupid some people can be.....:bash:
> To get an animal be it a Tiger/Chimp/Orca/Croc and then try and show how harmless they are.....:whistling2:
> I know they are not harmless so why try and prove otherwise.....:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Yeah, that was a fun night.
You're spot on mate. These people consistently fail to realise how easily these animals can leave you FUBAR. However I will add that idiots getting what they deserve is an endless source of amusement for me.


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

i vividly remember the night of sneaking up on lions with the camera.it was so funny. when i tried to explain to him that they would know he was there before he even caught sight of them he tried backtracking on what he meant :lol2:


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

The one thing to ponder:
If tourists didn't pay the good money they do to see him stick his arm in a croc's mouth, would he still have done it?
If tourists didn't pay good money to see a snake charmer, would he still stitch its mouth closed?

Understand that these people live in areas where money is not always easy to get hold of, and they do what they must to make a few bob. The act itself is insanity, but so is being pushed into a place where you have little choice in the matter.

The croc is still at that park btw, but doesn't do shows anymore


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

mad martin said:


> The one thing to ponder:
> If tourists didn't pay the good money they do to see him stick his arm in a croc's mouth, would he still have done it?
> If tourists didn't pay good money to see a snake charmer, would he still stitch its mouth closed?
> 
> ...


I can understand where you are coming from but if nobody did tricks with the animals surely tourists would still pay enough just to see the animal .I agree that its the tricks being shown that draws people into the event in the first place which I feel is the sad side of human nature. I would much rather see the natural side of nature than a circus-type performance which undoubtably puts a lot of stress on the animal.On a lighter note though,I dont think they would find a keeper to play tricks with that particular croc now :lol2:but I'm glad the croc is still alive and well.


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

I have done snake demonstrations for a long time, and I can tell you that 99% of the people that attend these demos didn't hear a word. All they came to see was if the handler would get bit, for no other reason.
Its the same with croc demos like that. Most people on here would prefer to see the animal, but its because you have a special love for the animal. Other people don't give a f***, they want to be entertained. Its for that same reason a film makes 20 million on opening weekend, because people want to be entertained.
If you open two zoos next to each other, the one doing insane stunts will draw a bigger crowd than the one just displaying the animals.


----------



## Dragon84 (Sep 20, 2009)

mad martin said:


> I have done snake demonstrations for a long time, and I can tell you that 99% of the people that attend these demos didn't hear a word. All they came to see was if the handler would get bit, for no other reason.


 That sounds spot on. It's like when people go to air shows, 99% of them aren't intereted in planes, they just want to see one crash.


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

mad martin said:


> I have done snake demonstrations for a long time, and I can tell you that 99% of the people that attend these demos didn't hear a word. All they came to see was if the handler would get bit, for no other reason.
> Its the same with croc demos like that. Most people on here would prefer to see the animal, but its because you have a special love for the animal. Other people don't give a f***, they want to be entertained. Its for that same reason a film makes 20 million on opening weekend, because people want to be entertained.
> If you open two zoos next to each other, the one doing insane stunts will draw a bigger crowd than the one just displaying the animals.


that is so sad hun but a very valid point


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

mad martin said:


> The croc is still at that park btw, but doesn't do shows anymore


Roughly translated... its been stuffed and mounted on a wall at the park 

seriously though.. its good to hear its wasnt put to sleep


----------



## Jaxsin (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL well deserved


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

Admittedly, I would never wish pain on another human being, regardless of the stupidity of the act. I have been bitten by a few crocs in my life, and let me tell you its no joke. While he probably taunted fate by "pissing on a lion's back", I don't think one should laugh (for lack of a better word) at another person's suffering.

The other drawback to that, is the conservation issue. His accident makes the people that believe crocs are only good for handbags because of their aggression have their beliefs cemented. The same thing happened when that British kid was killed here a few years ago by a Black Mamba. Its not the snake's fault, but people that hate snakes went into violent hate commentary about Black Mambas on the Daily Telegraph's (I think that newspaper) web page. 
No one mentions the fact that the bite was deserved. But because the man died, no one went "idiot" on a public forum.


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

mad martin said:


> Admittedly, I would never wish pain on another human being, regardless of the stupidity of the act. I have been bitten by a few crocs in my life, and let me tell you its no joke. While he probably taunted fate by "pissing on a lion's back", I don't think one should laugh (for lack of a better word) at another person's suffering.
> 
> The other drawback to that, is the conservation issue. His accident makes the people that believe crocs are only good for handbags because of their aggression have their beliefs cemented. The same thing happened when that British kid was killed here a few years ago by a Black Mamba. Its not the snake's fault, but people that hate snakes went into violent hate commentary about Black Mambas on the Daily Telegraph's (I think that newspaper) web page.
> No one mentions the fact that the bite was deserved. But because the man died, no one went "idiot" on a public forum.


As usual Martin you're a voice of well considered reason, however I personally WILL laugh at suffering caused by blatant stupidity. Guess that just means you're a nicer guy than me. lol. :notworthy:
I've been bitten by a gator and know full well it's not fun, but I wasn't hitting it in the head moments previously. Still my fault though.
I think you're spot on with what you said about conservation issues, but sadly the people who go to these shows are probably already of the mindset that crocs are evil and deserve no respect. Why else watch people use them as toys for our amusement?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Paaaawwwnt!


----------



## mad martin (Sep 4, 2008)

> Why else watch people use them as toys for our amusement?


People are sick and twisted, which means that we are actually in dire need of natural selection. 

I have worked my whole life in the effort of conservation, and yes, also done some stupid things. It still feels like climbing a mountain, naked, through thorns, using my tackle as rope. But I will never stop trying.
This kid, although blatantly stupid, didn't wake up one morning and decide "let's slap a croc and stick my arm in its mouth". The people that taught him that stunt are the real morons.


----------



## befxxx (Feb 12, 2010)

bahahaaa! iv seen this before. made me laugh then too x tard.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL sorry i just had to laff


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

what a twat is all i can say


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

all most certainly that croc was killed and animals will keep being killed aslong as we have stupid people like this soon as an animal reacts to the pain and suffering it indulgees everyday so called "training" the animal will be destroyed.


----------



## barry316 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stupid people do stupid things. :bash:


----------



## barry316 (Jun 17, 2009)

Stupid people do stupid things. :bash:


----------



## Alex88 (Oct 9, 2008)

what a fool, Croc1 - Handyman0


----------

